# Suit or Tux



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok, I'm looking to buy a suit or tux to wear to lodge and or Masonic events/functions. So what are the preferences? I'm not talking tails on tux, that would be overdress in a lot of Texas country lodges.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 28, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Ok, I'm looking to buy a suit or tux to wear to lodge and or Masonic events/functions. So what are the preferences? I'm not talking tails on tux, that would be overdress in a lot of Texas country lodges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


Buy a black suit, tux shirt and a bow tie. It can double till you can afford both


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2017)

see above ^^^


----------



## Bloke (Jan 29, 2017)

Here, GL tells us what to wear. For evening lodge, dinner suit ( you would call it a tux), bow tie, plain (not dress) white business shirt, black socks and black shoes. Day lodge, lounge suit (you might call it business suit). Grand Lodge Team (only) tails.  Sounds like your GL is not that specific on dress.... it's funny the different things different GLs proscribed and prescribed which reflect their concerns and collective values...


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 29, 2017)

For my mother lodge - Office-bearers, tuxedos, Benchers, business suits. Some older lodges specify white tie and tails for some or all office-bearers. In lodges presently or formerly under the GL of Scotland, ties, cummerbunds and sometimes waistcoats in lodge, Grand Lodge or Newfoundland tartan are worn with a tux by some.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

Unless you are on a special degree team or belong to certain appendant bodies, the likelihood of you needing a tux is low. You don't need a tux for regular Blue Lodge functions in most U.S. jurisdictions.

The fact that you are asking about purchasing a suit gives me the impression you don't own a suit. If that's the case, buy a charcoal gray suit. You can wear it to a lot more places: lodge, church, funeral home, wedding, business purposes, out for a nice supper, etc. Charcoal gray is about as functional as it gets. That should be the first suit every man owns.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 29, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Here, GL tells us what to wear. For evening lodge, dinner suit ( you would call it a tux), bow tie, plain (not dress) white business shirt, black socks and black shoes. Day lodge, lounge suit (you might call it business suit). Grand Lodge Team (only) tails.  Sounds like your GL is not that specific on dress.... it's funny the different things different GLs proscribed and prescribed which reflect their concerns and collective values...


In Cheshire you will see red socks in Chapter and red striped shirts with white collar. In UGLE, you will see blue striped shirts w white collar


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't know if it's completely necessary for everyone in the lodge to be dressed exactly the same down to their socks (my BL's officers all dress alike), but I am a stickler for dressing appropriately for lodge. Wear a suit or coat and tie. If it's summer months and hot, it's not terrible to relax the wearing of a coat.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 29, 2017)

Polo and jeans are fine at my lodge in Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 29, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Polo and jeans are fine at my lodge in Texas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



That's typically what we wear at my lodge. It's the country, but I though maybe I could help dress it up a bit. Sometimes its contagious......lol


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 29, 2017)

If I had to wear a suit at all lodge meetings I doubt I would be a member of a lodge like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir (Jan 29, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> If I had to wear a suit at all lodge meetings I doubt I would be a member of a lodge like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Why wouldnt you be a member of a lodge where you had to wear a suit?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 29, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Unless you are on a special degree team or belong to certain appendant bodies, the likelihood of you needing a tux is low. You don't need a tux for regular Blue Lodge functions in most U.S. jurisdictions.
> 
> The fact that you are asking about purchasing a suit gives me the impression you don't own a suit. If that's the case, buy a charcoal gray suit. You can wear it to a lot more places: lodge, church, funeral home, wedding, business purposes, out for a nice supper, etc. Charcoal gray is about as functional as it gets. That should be the first suit every man owns.



Well I do have a suit. It's a grey suit, but I have outgrown it a size or two. I do have a suit that I wear for commandery. It has my pins on it and would like to have a suit or tux that is just for going to lodge.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

Then I'd go with a charcoal suit. 
Years ago, our lodge had devolved to the point where people were coming in jeans and t-shirts. It started with me and spread to a few others. It is contagious. The officers need to set the example. Pretty soon, most members will get the message.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

As for not being a member of a lodge you have to wear a suit to, there are two ways to look at that comment, and you could be right either way.
We make it clear to petitioners during their investigation that while not a rule, there are certain expectations; an acceptable level of dress is one of them.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> Unless you are on a special degree team or belong to certain appendant bodies, the likelihood of you needing a tux is low.





Companion Joe said:


> I am a stickler for dressing appropriately for lodge. Wear a suit or coat and tie. If it's summer months and hot, it's not terrible to relax the wearing of a coat.


Same here in Kentucky. I do not know of any function where you would be under dressed in a suit.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 29, 2017)

Canadian Paul said:


> ...., cummerbunds ....



Summer dress only. It's actually one of two rules which get ignored, the other being plain shirt.... you see a lot of dress shirts; worn by young guys. Guys here like to dress up rather than down for lodge. Some old guys say the tux should be dumped, but survey the young guys (I'm in a lodge of predominately  <45s) and the dinner suit wins ... and not even by a mile, it's been unanimous at times. 

The thinking behind this is it puts everyone on the level. It's hard (for most guys) to tell the difference between a $100 tux vrs $1,000 tux. I've had mine for 13 years, they are the most hard wearing suit I've ever owned and it is still in good order... the pants also allow for wide adjustment over the years due to the side clips...

Traditionally we go causal for Christmas with jeans and collared shirt, people are not a fan of this, we did it for 4 years, and finally gave up on it last year. I think people like lodge because it's a place they can dress up for without it being an expensive night... even 5 year old boys are often in bow ties... it's all very cute.

And i think dress is more than something shallow... yes, self employed I bum around  "looking like a hobo"  (direct quote from GF) but *the dinner suit is like the apron, another outward symbol were looking to make inward change. *


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 29, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Why wouldnt you be a member of a lodge where you had to wear a suit?



Didn't say I wouldn't wear a suit. But I don't wear one in my usual profession and to be honest don't care wearing them much at all. But some occasions suits are required. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> But I don't wear one in my usual profession and to be honest don't care wearing them much at all. But some occasions suits are required.


I agree with you. Suits are not required at a regular business meeting at either of the lodges that I belong to. If this were voted on and the result was that suits are then required I would still attend these lodges but I would have voted against it.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

We don't have an official dress code at my lodge, but we do have an understood standard of dress. We have turned people around at the door when they showed up wearing shorts. If someone showed up wearing jeans and a t-shirt, it would be pretty evident to them in a hurry that we have a standard of dress because they would stick out like a sore thumb. When people have said they didn't want to visit our lodge because they felt out of place or whatever because of how we dress, I tell them I'm sorry they feel that way, but I will still visit their lodge ... and I'll be wearing a suit.

I know of a couple of lodges that have voted in a coat and tie dress code. They went to Goodwill and bought a bunch of used jackets and ties. If someone shows up improperly dressed, they are given one for the night. If they don't want to wear it, they don't come in.

As a member of the GL Education Committee, one of the things we tell people about dress codes is this: Let's say you are going to lodge and you are wearing the same old clothes you wear to work every day, or even worse, the same clothes you wear to Walmart or to mow the yard; if you stop at the store or to get gas and someone sees you, they aren't likely to ask what you are doing, but if they do, is it going to give them a favorable impression of Freemasonry? On the other hand, if you are wearing a suit or coat and tie and they ask you where you are going, when you tell them, their natural reaction will be "That must be important." 

There was a time when Masonic Lodges were important parts of communities. If its own membership doesn't think it's important enough to take the time to clean themselves up a bit, why would the general public? Just because society has devolved to the point where people think it's OK to dress like slobs, that doesn't mean Freemasonry should. We should be the example.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 29, 2017)

From the Internet Lodge 9659 FAQ;
Q: What is appropriate dress?
 	A:	See the summons. Dark suit with white shirt is appropriate, or you can wear morning dress (short black coat with striped trousers).
Q:	What tie is appropriate?
 	A:	See the summons. Black, or Craft or Provincial (East Lancs) tie is permitted. You can obtain an East Lancs tie from the Tyler.
Q: Are brown shoes permitted?
 	A:	What are brown shoes?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 30, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> We don't have an official dress code at my lodge, but we do have an understood standard of dress.


Same here, golf shirts and slacks.


Companion Joe said:


> We have turned people around at the door when they showed up wearing shorts.


I once attended an officer installation and the Brother being installed as Junior Warden was wearing jean shorts and a sweat shirt with the sleeves cut off. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 30, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> I know of a couple of lodges that have voted in a coat and tie dress code.


If I visited a lodge and saw that the other members / visitors were wearing coat and tie I would wear a coat and tie on subsequent visits out of respect.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 30, 2017)

Bloke said:


> The thinking behind this is it puts everyone on the level. It's hard (for most guys) to tell the difference between a $100 tux vrs $1,000 tux. I've had mine for 13 years, they are the most hard wearing suit I've ever owned and it is still in good order... the pants also allow for wide adjustment over the years due to the side clips...



I'm a member of a dress up lodge, so I own two.  One even fits.  Time, patience and perseverance will accomplish all things, including a tux "shrinking".  ;^)

I'm a member of a dress down lodge.  I have a ton of polo shirts and a couple of denim shirts with Masonic logos.

As long as I know the uniform I'll do fine.  I've been at meetings where since the Brothers adhere to the local dress code I couldn't tell at a glance the Brother who had to save up to pay his dues from the Brother worth millions.  One wore a suit off the rack at a thrift store, the other wore the oldest suit in his closet.  It's a subtle extra way to be on the level for lodges that are not dress up lodges.

Then again dressing in black and white is very sharp.  There's a saying that a lodge is, or should be, tiled in those colors.  It's a pun in addition to being a moral allegory.


----------



## Elexir (Jan 30, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Didn't say I wouldn't wear a suit. But I don't wear one in my usual profession and to be honest don't care wearing them much at all. But some occasions suits are required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Okay.
I was just curious, I dont usuly wear one myself in my line of work myself but here we only have the choice between tails and a dark suit for most meetings



Warrior1256 said:


> I agree with you. Suits are not required at a regular business meeting at either of the lodges that I belong to. If this were voted on and the result was that suits are then required I would still attend these lodges but I would have voted against it.



Ah, fair enough.
We dont really have meetings that focus on anything else then degree work so then normal clothes wouldnt fit.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 30, 2017)

Elexir said:


> We dont really have meetings that focus on anything else then degree work so then normal clothes wouldnt fit.


The majority of our meetings are regular business meetings. However, when we have ritual work all officers, and most members and visitors, are dressed in coat and tie.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 30, 2017)

Our lodge is coat and tie for brothers, Tailcoat, tuxedo shirt, black waistcoat and black tie for elected officer positions (WM, SW, JW, Sec, Treasurer) The Tyler who is the immediate past master also wears the same, and some of the appointed officers do as well.  I have no idea sartorially, how they came up with that combo, but it is something I intend to research.

When I first contacted the lodge the letter I received inviting me to a dinner specified "Dress is Jacket and Tie."  Since dress codes have relaxed at work and my church I actually did not have a suit that fit, just slacks and sport coats.  My friend who belongs to another lodge advised me that a suit would be more appropriate, so I actually went out and got 2, which have served me well so far, a medium grey with a subtle stripe pattern and a dark blue.  If I am asked to take a chair I will get the appropriate tuxedo.

The dress in lodge helps to set apart Freemasonry in my mind as something worthy of special respect and effort.  I miss this in my church where it has gone from suits & ties, to slacks and polo shirts, to jeans and football jerseys.  I know I am getting to be a crotchety old man, but I think some extra effort should go into preparing yourself for communal spiritual experiences.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 30, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Our lodge is coat and tie for brothers, Tailcoat, tuxedo shirt, black waistcoat and black tie for elected officer positions (WM, SW, JW, Sec, Treasurer) The Tyler who is the immediate past master also wears the same, and some of the appointed officers do as well.  I have no idea sartorially, how they came up with that combo, but it is something I intend to research.
> 
> When I first contacted the lodge the letter I received inviting me to a dinner specified "Dress is Jacket and Tie."  Since dress codes have relaxed at work and my church I actually did not have a suit that fit, just slacks and sport coats.  My friend who belongs to another lodge advised me that a suit would be more appropriate, so I actually went out and got 2, which have served me well so far, a medium grey with a subtle stripe pattern and a dark blue.  If I am asked to take a chair I will get the appropriate tuxedo.
> 
> The dress in lodge helps to set apart Freemasonry in my mind as something worthy of special respect and effort.  I miss this in my church where it has gone from suits & ties, to slacks and polo shirts, to jeans and football jerseys.  I know I am getting to be a crotchety old man, but I think some extra effort should go into preparing yourself for communal spiritual experiences.




You're not a crotchety old man and I 110% agree with you on all of what you said. Somehow we have became too casual for the 'everyday man' but in reality, we're not everyday men and we should look accordingly while in lodge. I don't know how many times I've been in lodge and be the only one wearing a suit, much less a tie. I didn't care though despite the 'whatchoo so dressed up fer?' remarks.


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Jan 30, 2017)

Our lodge is coat and tie for brothers, and tuxedo with bow tie and tuxedo shirt for officers. Some brothers who are officers often don't have a tuxedo of their own when they first join the line. No matter, dignified in dark suit and tie is just fine until they can save up and arrange for a tuxedo.

We also have some traditions which might look different to another lodge. When the heat of June rolls around we have 'Hawaiian Shirt Night' on our Stated, which is very welcome in our non-air conditioned lodge room. We also typically have a family cookout for this Stated as well, so we're out in the heat and enjoying the weather as it rolls into Summer, and this apparel seems quite reasonable for the conditions if not completely in line with our normal dress. For June meetings, I've been in the lodge room when temperatures were in the mid-90's, and I wouldn't like to be wearing a tuxedo. Dark for July and August, and hopefully the weather breaks a little before we return in September in full tuxedo again.

Our other 'oddity' is our annual meeting - when we conduct both yearly lodge temple association meetings and our annual election of officers - is business suit for everyone - no tuxedos for officers.

Just some interesting traditions which we observe.

I must say I've never seen anyone attend one of our meetings in tee-shirt and jeans - but I have seen it in other lodges and even Grand Lodge on more than one occasion. That to me just doesn't show proper decorum. It could simply be that the brother in question just got out of work and the only way to make the meeting was dressed in work clothes - but if I were in the same position I'd try and plan ahead with a change of clothes in tow. The craft deserves better than tee-shirts and jeans.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 30, 2017)

Wearing a suit or tux while riding my Harley would be interesting...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Jan 30, 2017)

There's always planning ahead and leaving a suit or tux at the lodge in advance - ride in on your bike and change. Change back before heading home - or don't ride that day, drive a cage on lodge day. We've had several members leave a change of clothes in the candidate preparation room when the occasion arose and they knew they wouldn't be able to arrive prepared for the meeting.

There's always a way to make it happen if you so choose. Where there's a will, ...


----------



## Bloke (Jan 30, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Wearing a suit or tux while riding my Harley would be interesting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Our last WM arrives on a motorbike in leathers - he has his tux in a suit bag on the back, again they are so durable, you can lightly roll it into your backpack and it comes our uncrinkled.... our current WM arrives on a bicycle in his tux - how that's a sight because he's also almost always got a six pack under one arm


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 31, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Wearing a suit or tux while riding my Harley would be interesting...


Overalls a size big. You can get a roll up garment bag for the jacket. I've seen it done, with white tie 'n' tails.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 31, 2017)

I fold my jacket in a suit bag and put it in one of the panniers, and my Aerostitch suit goes right over the rest when I ride to lodge on my Triumph.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 31, 2017)

A lot of good ideas to consider. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## AaronSawyer (Feb 3, 2017)

Oshkosh overalls was acceptable (even formal it seemed haha) at my lodge in rural Kentucky.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2017)

AaronSawyer said:


> Oshkosh overalls was acceptable (even formal it seemed haha) at my lodge in rural Kentucky.


What part of Kentucky?


----------



## goomba (Feb 3, 2017)

In my lodge the officers are expected to wear tuxedos at all meetings.  The master may waive this at his pleasure if the situation dictates.

The Grand Lodge of Maryland AF&AM has the following codified:  "When attending the meetings of his Lodge, the Master should present a neat appearance and thus set a good example for his brethren. The proper apparel for all Masonic occasions is dark clothing and the fashion for the Master in these modem times is a dress coat and silk hat, black vest and tie."

I personally prefer tux over suit as I think the tux is more comfortable.


----------



## AaronSawyer (Feb 4, 2017)

AaronSawyer said:


> Oshkosh overalls was acceptable (even formal it seemed haha) at my lodge in rural Kentucky.



The lodge has merged with my home lodge of Fordsville #600 but this memory (im pretty sure) is from a MM ritual night at Dundee Lodge.


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Feb 5, 2017)

I spoke with our SD the other night and asked him about suits (he has no tuxedo just yet) and riding his Japanese café bike to the lodge, which he does every chance he gets. The majority of the time, he just wears the suit with a light jacket over it to keep the wind from taking the suit jacket and tearing it up. Other times, he loosely rolls the suit components up and carries it in a backpack. It seems to survive the transport method without complaint.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 5, 2017)

AaronSawyer said:


> Oshkosh overalls was acceptable (even formal it seemed haha) at my lodge in rural Kentucky.



Same here in our Texas lodge


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 6, 2017)

AaronSawyer said:


> Oshkosh overalls was acceptable (even formal it seemed haha) at my lodge in rural Kentucky.



Oshkosh - I have long wondered how a fire engine company ended up with the same name as a clothing company.  Are they both from the same town in Wisconsin?

Bridgeford - Charcoal and pepperoni.  Shrug.  I figure if I kept looking I could keep finding name overlaps of this sort.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 6, 2017)

The clothing company predates the vehicle company, but yeah, they were both founded in the same town.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Feb 9, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Traditionally we go causal for Christmas with jeans and collared shirt, people are not a fan of this, we did it for 4 years, and finally gave up on it last year. I think people like lodge because it's a place they can dress up for without it being an expensive night... even 5 year old boys are often in bow ties... it's all very cute.



Normally, dress in my lodge is tux for Office-bearers and business suit for benchers. At Christmas we go really wild - Office-bearers wear business suits and we all wear gaudy Christmas ties! We had a 'Christmas Family Lunch' after our December meeting this year - a suggestion we wear 'Ugly Christmas Sweaters' to lodge met with overwhelming rejection!


----------



## Tpower31 (Feb 16, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Ok, I'm looking to buy a suit or tux to wear to lodge and or Masonic events/functions. So what are the preferences? I'm not talking tails on tux, that would be overdress in a lot of Texas country lodges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro



As one other brother here stated. Buy a charcoal grey suit. It is versatile and can be worn for many different functions.  Its not necessary to wear a white shirt all the time you can wear a light blue, cream colour or off white, or even a light pink shirt works well. Mostly wear black shoes are worn but you can wear oxblood, burgundy, or even a darker brown shoes with a charcoal grey suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 17, 2017)

Tpower31 said:


> As one other brother here stated. Buy a charcoal grey suit. It is versatile and can be worn for many different functions. Its not necessary to wear a white shirt all the time you can wear a light blue, cream colour or off white, or even a light pink shirt works well. Mostly wear black shoes are worn but you can wear oxblood, burgundy, or even a darker brown shoes with a charcoal grey suit.


Good choice but I chose to get two good but not really expensive suits. One black with white pin stripes and the other a medium grey. Each can be worn with an assortment of colors of shirts and ties.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 20, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Ok, I'm looking to buy a suit or tux to wear to lodge and or Masonic events/functions. So what are the preferences? I'm not talking tails on tux, that would be overdress in a lot of Texas country lodges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


I would go by "when in Rome," when it comes to dressing.

Our meetings are dark suit.
Official Visits and Degree Nights = Officer in Dinner Suit (tux)

I would not wear a tux to a regular meeting unless I planned on visiting a NJ PHA lodge. I happen to own a tux because I'm an officer. I will try to remember the site I bought mine off of. I think I paid just under 160 for jacket, pants, shirt and pre-tied bow-tie.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 20, 2017)

I made a black suit out of separates on Amazon. I must say it looks pretty decent for 130 bucks. I even bought a royal blue paisley vest and tie. I will put it all on and take a picture on Thursday. I am going to where it to a masters degree I am conferring.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 21, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> I am going to where it to a masters degree I am conferring.


I dress casually for regular business meetings (slacks, polo shirt). However, as a matter of respect, I wear a suit whenever attending a MM ritual.


----------

